
Show HN: AndroidFocus – an OmniFocus client for Android - vbsteven
http://androidfocusapp.com/
======
vbsteven
This has been my sideproject for the past couple weeks. The project started
because I missed the ability to follow up on my OmniFocus tasks from my phone.

The Omni Group does not have an API but they were kind enough to show me some
documentation on their webdav/xml based sync format.

The current feature set is rather limited but it's enough to allow 2 way
syncing. I plan to add some more features (notes and attachments) in the
coming weeks.

~~~
FreezerburnV
This is actually fantastic. As someone who has used Omnifocus in the past, and
has switched over to Android, having a client on my phone which can pull from
their sync service is amazing. I'm looking forward to the updates you
mentioned, and hope you can update it to work with all the bits of information
that they store.

This also makes me happy that they're willing to talk with developers about
their sync format. That tells me an ambitious dev could create clients for
Windows, Windows Phone, Linux, etc. as well.

~~~
FreezerburnV
Although as a note: the app immediately crashes after putting in my login
information to sync with Omni's servers. This is on a Samsung Galaxy Note 2
running Android 4.3.

~~~
vbsteven
I'm taking a look at the crash logs and I think I have figured out what it is.
Give me an hour or so to validate my assumptions and roll out a fix.

~~~
FreezerburnV
Awesome, thanks!

------
bosie
You are showing the wrong projects/contexts apparently. at least they differ
to my of2 list. status of the contexts/projects arent taken into
consideration?

folders are shown as regular projects?

why isnt creating an action instant?

how do i know about the current sync status?

you dont support an offline mode?!? :(

------
vbsteven
There is currently a known issue where the app would crash after entering sync
credentials on Android 4.3 and lower. A fix is about to be deployed but it
might take a couple hours before the updates propagates throughout the Play
Store.

------
AdamGibbins
I've been waiting for this for a long time, thank you!

I would have happily paid twice the amount, please charge more.

